

Ask HN: How much to invest in bitcoin? - sejje

I have approximately 12 months&#x27; worth of living expenses. I&#x27;m single, young, no pets or children, and live very cheaply. I saved that much over a year, but this week I doubled my salary, as well.<p>If I lost all of the money it would really suck, but I would survive.<p>How much (if any) would you invest? If none, do you have other sensible advice?
======
strwbrry
You have two options (there are more but let's not make this decision harder
by throwing more options in)!

The first is to throw all of your money into investing in bit coins. You could
do it right now. You then sit tight. Next challenge - when do you sell?

The second is you approach this in a lean way. Say if you have $10,000, you
might buy $1,000 and then monitor this daily for the next 30 days - you then
have some personal and realistic idea of which way your luck is flowing!

You could also setup a spreadsheet and pretend you have invested all of your
money and track this - day 30 how are you feeling looking at the results?

I would also look at the likes of litecoin which is also showing some growth.

Best way, do it. Minimise the risk by testing it. 30 days is a great way to
test.

Don't forget we're 90% wrong most of the time about everything - hey but
that's ok!

Keep on keeping on

@scottsbarlow

------
rms
I haven't heard anyone suggest that it is responsible to put more than 10% of
one's net worth into Bitcoin, but I would do that anyway.

~~~
sejje
Meaning you would put more than 10%? (It is a bit unclear the way you worded
it)

~~~
rms
Yes, if I was in your situation I would put in more than 10%.

------
nickb13
Never invest an amount of money that you can't afford to lose.

~~~
sejje
Thanks, but I tried to paint the impression that I can, in fact, afford to
lose all of it.

Nothing will change about my lifestyle, rather only my bank account points and
my progress in savings.

~~~
farabove
Then invest all you can ?

~~~
sejje
Not everyone believes it's a sound investment. I'm unsure myself.

